# Gravely series 524 - 25038 new belts



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Gravely series 524 - 25038 new belts 
Hi, by now everyone should know I am not a snowblower person, anyway I installed new belts, Oregon, 75-333, when the engine is running, everything is turning without holding the clutch levers, there is slack in both cables. Might the problem be all the belt dressing that is on the pulleys from me spraying in an attempt to get the old belts to hold. Thanks,Have a good one. Geo


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello Geo.If the new belts are the correct lenght and routed correctly,it sounds like to much sticky spray on the pulleys.Do the pulleys feel sticky to the touch?You may have to wipe the pulleys and belts with mineral spirits or alcohol(not the good stuff)to give them a little slip.Should be a little slack in the belts until the handles pull the idler pulleys against them for tension.Usually the problem is slipping belts,not sticking belts.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

usmcgrunt said:


> Hello Geo.If the new belts are the correct lenght and routed correctly,it sounds like to much sticky spray on the pulleys.Do the pulleys feel sticky to the touch?You may have to wipe the pulleys and belts with mineral spirits or alcohol(not the good stuff)to give them a little slip.Should be a little slack in the belts until the handles pull the idler pulleys against them for tension.Usually the problem is slipping belts,not sticking belts.


Thanks USMC I will check it out. Have a good one. Geo


----------

